# Boat Registration Fees



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Just curious about registration fees for jon boats. I'm running a 15x42 and just got my registration renewal and it seems pretty steep. Anyone else have the same problem and or suggestions?


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Cold Water Copper said:


> Just curious about registration fees for jon boats. I'm running a 15x42 and just got my registration renewal and it seems pretty steep. Anyone else have the same problem and or suggestions?


I run an older (mid 80s) partial Vhull 14x42 and it was about $50 to renew. Not sure what to compare it to personally so just is what it is to me. But hopefully that helps in your comparison!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I pay $38 for my 2008 1648 Jon.....You need to make sure it is registered as a utility boat. DO NOT let the state register it by length. If you bought the boat new and let the dealer register it for you I guarantee that's where the problem lies.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's the Uniform fee schedule...scroll down to canoes, Jon and utility boats.
http://dmv.utah.gov/vehicles-by-type/light-trucks-and-pickups/227-uniform-fees


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Cold Water Copper said:


> Just curious about registration fees for jon boats. I'm running a 15x42 and just got my registration renewal and it seems pretty steep. Anyone else have the same problem and or suggestions?


go in to the dmv and tell them that the boat is a jon boat. Then they will fix the problem and charge you what it should be. then you wont have this problem again. Depending on what dmv you go to and you have problems let me know and i might be able to help you out with it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

38 bucks for my canoe!!!! But it's a fee, not a tax. Republicans don't tax. :grin:;-)


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

2013 excel 1854 $38


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

The DMV messes mine up every year. I get charged as a 19' ski boat instead of a jon boat. And every year I have to argue to get it corrected. They always say it is fixed for next time but never is. Dustin was able to help me get it fixed the first time I had the problem. Now I just have to tell them to look how it was registered the year prior.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I had no idea... I won't tell you what they bent me over for this year!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lucdavis said:


> I had no idea... I won't tell you what they bent me over for this year!!


you can get that money back. you have to fill for it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

lucdavis said:


> I had no idea... I won't tell you what they bent me over for this year!!


Get it corrected, even if you have to drag your boat over to the Tax Commission.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll see what I can do.. thanks gentleman!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lucdavis said:


> I'll see what I can do.. thanks gentleman!


if you need help let me know and i will help you out


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I just went and registered mine today made sure it was as a utility boat had to pay sales tax of 3 dollars the new updated registration fee as of July 31st and it was 65 bucks the new state registration fee is 50 dollars and then Jon boat fee is 10 bucks plus tax they are getting you coming and going on these


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I just went and registered mine today made sure it was as a utility boat had to pay sales tax of 3 dollars the new updated registration fee as of July 31st and it was 65 bucks the new state registration fee is 50 dollars and then Jon boat fee is 10 bucks plus tax they are getting you coming and going on these


Does that include the invasive species fee? (Quagga Muscles)


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> Does that include the invasive species fee? (Quagga Muscles)


It wasnt specifically listed but I would assume so my registration fee for my other two boats I registered this year both jon boats was 18 bucks prior to july of course.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Just had the wife register mine $36


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Well... the County assessor went a little rough. Turns out I overpaid $140!!! The lady basically told me there was nothing I could do until it came due for registration again. I was like, look.... you are the government and you owe me money. Legally you can't keep it. I was like, who can I talk to above you? She said to talk to the Treasurer's office... I went over there, told them what was going on and she had me fill out a request for refund. Now... will I get it back? I don't know... but believe me I will be following up!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lucdavis said:


> Well... the County assessor went a little rough. Turns out I overpaid $140!!! The lady basically told me there was nothing I could do until it came due for registration again. I was like, look.... you are the government and you owe me money. Legally you can't keep it. I was like, who can I talk to above you? She said to talk to the Treasurer's office... I went over there, told them what was going on and she had me fill out a request for refund. Now... will I get it back? I don't know... but believe me I will be following up!


yes you will get that 140 back from them. they will send a check to you.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Took me 2 1/2 months... but I'm happy to report I got the $$$ back! Woot... thank you for your support and help on this! Will make my life much easier in the future...


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Just for your information, the additional invasive species fee of $10 is being charged to every boat registered in Utah since July 1, 2015. If you use a watercraft that does NOT require registration such as a toon, belly boat, kayak, canoe, etc., then you are NOT helping to fund the invasive species program. Also, if you are a non-resident of Utah using a boat registered in another state, you are NOT helping to fund the invasive species program. This is grossly unfair and the author of this bill (Utah Senator Jenkins) was made aware of this point several times. He couldn't (wouldn't) be bothered to change it so that ALL watercraft users were sharing the cost. I'm still deeply disturbed by this at many levels not the least of which is the absolutely total lack of Senator Jenkins' attitude that his constituency is a bunch of ignorant, un-educated morons.

Lucdavis, I'm glad you were finally able to get your refund, but it shouldn't have taken that long to get. I'm never surprised at the total lack of efficiency when it comes to dealing with any level of government bureaucracy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm guessing the invasive species fee ($10) ends up in a general fund somewhere, just like the state waterfowl and habitat stamp fees did back in the 90's. It's another bull$hit fee that will get used elsewhere.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Actually, the facts are these:

SB 89 created within the General Fund a restricted account known as the Boating Account. The restricted account shall consist of all registration fees and related money collected by the division or an authorized agent, less the costs of collecting motorboat and sailboat registration fees by an authorized agent. The Boating Account may be used for: the construction, improvement, operation, and maintenance of publicly owned boating facilities; boater education; and the payment of the costs and expenses of the division in administering and enforcing this chapter. Fees collected under Section 73-18-26 and deposited into the Boating Account shall be used for aquatic invasive species interdiction.


----------

